# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Scanαρισμα στη Λαμπρινη...

## akem

Ειμαι ο κομβος #1738 akem.Μενω σιτακης και ιωαννου φωκα σε 3οροφο σπιτι.Αν καποιος μπορει και εχει τον εξοπλισμο ας μου στειλει pm για να δουμε τι ακριβως βλεπω απο την ταρατσα μου!

Ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------

